# my first hawthorne



## tech549 (Dec 27, 2015)

justed picked this up this morning.dont know the year maybe 38 or 39 any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2015)

1935 snyder built hawthorne motobike. very cool.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 27, 2015)

thanks rollfaster


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow, I've never seen peaked aluminum fenders on a Hawthorne before, i wonder if they were originally from a Colson.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm no Hawthorne expert but I know the Zep's had peaked fenders.


----------



## slick (Dec 27, 2015)

The rear fender spacer was when the 28" wheel frames went to a 26", but the arc on the spacer doesn't match the peak of the fender, so im guessing they were added? I could be totally wrong though. 

I did have a Hawthorne similar frame, fender spacers, and it didn't have peaked fenders. Ill try to find a photo to share.


----------



## slick (Dec 27, 2015)

So here is mine. I sold it to a friend and regret it, but, its in good hands. 

Mine didn't have peaked fenders, but the fender brace rivets were close together like yours so...?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2015)

I wish I still had my 36 Hawthorne motoballooner, these fenders are not OG however.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 27, 2015)

ya rob looked thru the hawthrone catalog could find no peaked aluminum fenders,all early model had stainless raingutter type,these fender braces are all bolted on I don't know if they used rivets on these,i would say these were add ons.thanks for your input.paul


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 27, 2015)

Can we get one full complete chain side of the bike please?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 27, 2015)

For the year I'd guess the fender stays would have had the dropstand stops built into them like in Slick's bike, so...


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 27, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> For the year I'd guess the fender stays would have had the dropstand stops built into them like in Slick's bike, so...




Exactly, my 36 would have had the riveted braces to the drop stand just like slicks bike. Peaked fenders all wrong for the bike in question.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 27, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Exactly, my 36 would have had the riveted braces to the drop stand just like slicks bike.




Yes indeed: riveted braces through 1937


----------



## tech549 (Dec 31, 2015)

sorry syclesavage already disassembled


----------



## tech549 (Dec 31, 2015)

looking at the hawthrone catalog shows stainless raingutter style fenders for the 35


----------



## tech549 (Mar 11, 2016)

some updated pics,this bike had of been pulled from a field,full of grass and mud.and the frame had heavy rust on one side.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 17, 2016)

tech549 said:


> some updated pics,this bike had of been pulled from a field,full of grass and mud.and the frame had heavy rust on one side.
> 
> View attachment 294467
> 
> ...



Looks like your seat frame wire is assembled upside down.  I also need one if you have an extra lying around


----------



## spoker (Mar 17, 2016)

fenders look good though


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice save! You might try some Johnson Paste Wax on it, it works well on parts that are rusted bare metal.


----------

